# Fernwartung



## Tigerente1974 (17 August 2011)

Ich habe leider nicht so viel Erfahrung mit dem Thema, deswegen hakt es jetzt vielleicht an etwas ganz Banalem. Vielleicht gibt es ja auch noch eine schönere Lösung.

Folgende Konfiguration:
VIPA 314-2DP CPU
Siemens 313C CPU
Siemens 317-2DP CPU

Die Fernwartung läuft über das Internet und ist an dem Ethernet-Anschluss auf der VIPA-CPU angeschlossen. Die 3 CPUs sind per MPI miteinander vernetzt und kommunizieren darüber per Globaldatenkommunikation (das funktioniert auch aktuell)

Da die Siemens-CPUs keinen Ethernet-Anschluss haben, wurden alle 3 Projekte in einem "Multiprojekt" zusammengefasst. Die Fernwartung zu den anderen CPUs ist damit auch möglich gewesen. In NetPro wurde dazu ein "PG/PC" eingefügt.

Die Fernwartung hat bis vor 1 Woche auch einwandfrei funktioniert. Da habe ich dann eine der Siemens-CPUs (313C) gegen eine neue 317-CPU ausgetauscht. Die neue CPU wurde in NetPro wieder eingefügt und hat auch die gleiche MPI-Adresse. Wie gesagt, Globaldaten-Kommunikation funktioniert. Die Fernwartung zu der VIPA und auch zu der anderen 313 klappt noch. Nur auf die neue CPU kriege ich keine Verbindung.

Gibt es noch eine Einstellung die ich machen muss?

Ich habe versucht, alle für mich relevant erscheinenden Informationen zu beschreiben. Falls noch etwas fehlt, bitte nachfragen.


----------



## Verpolt (17 August 2011)

Hallo,

Die neue Konfig auf allen CPU`s aktualisiert?

Wird die neue CPU unter "erreichbare Teilnehmer" (MPI) angezeigt?


----------



## Tigerente1974 (17 August 2011)

Nachdem ich die Globaldatentabelle aktualisiert habe, habe ich von dort auf "Übertragen" geklickt. Danach wurde an allen 3 CPUs nacheinander übertragen (mit CPU-Stop). Daher gehe ich davon aus, dasd die config auf allen aktualisiert wurde. Oder muss ich an jeder CPU noch einmal übertragen ?!?

Da die Globaldaten-Kommunikation klappt, gehe ich davon aus, dass alle Teilnehmer am MPI-BUS korrekt eingebunden sind.​


----------



## Tigerente1974 (17 August 2011)

Wenn ich das Vorgänger-Projekt mit der "alten" 313-CPU nehme, klappt die Fernwartung auf die CPU.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (18 August 2011)

Nach Rücksprache mit Siemens dürfte es daran liegen, dass man in NetPro auch noch mal den download machen muss. Werde das am Montag probieren und berichten.


----------



## PN/DP (18 August 2011)

Das liegt an dem eigentlich alten Problem, daß die SDB mit den Routingtabellen nur beim Laden aus NetPro in die CPU übertragen werden, aber nicht beim Laden aus HW-Konfig.
Alternativ kann man direkt den Systemdaten-Container aus dem Bausteine-Ordner in die CPU laden. Da sind die Routingtabellen mit drin.

Harald


----------



## Tigerente1974 (18 August 2011)

So gut hat der Siemens-Mann das nicht begründen können. Das klang eher nach... "versuchs mal, das wird schon helfen".
Dann kann ich ja frohen Mutes zum Kunden fahren.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (5 September 2011)

Der Termin beim Kunden hat sich dann doch noch verschoben. Heute war ich dann da und habe alles noch einmal übertragen: In NetPro, die Hardware-Config und auch noch einmal den SDB (an allen SPS im MPI-Netz). Also eigentlich alles was geht... :roll:
Trotzdem klappt die Fernwartung noch nicht 
Die Siemensianer haben einen Case aufgemacht und auch schon einen Firmwarebug der 317 in Betracht gezogen. Nach Meinung des Supports sollte das jetzt eigentlich funktionieren... Hat jemand noch eine Idee?


----------



## Ide (6 September 2011)

PN/DP schrieb:


> ...
> Alternativ kann man direkt den Systemdaten-Container aus dem Bausteine-Ordner in die CPU laden. Da sind die Routingtabellen mit drin.
> 
> Harald




Genau das Problem hatte ich heute auch! Jetzt gehts! Danke!
...aber ich find es mal wieder echt en witz!!


----------



## Tigerente1974 (8 September 2011)

update:

Nachdem heute der Anruf von Siemens kam, habe ich das Problem noch einmal aufgegriffen.




> *Siemens:* Sie müssen unter NetPro bei PG/PC eine Verbindung zuweisen, damit durchgeroutet werden kann. Sonst geht das nicht.
> *Ich:* Das ist aber doch in der aktuellen Projektierung auch nicht so. Und trotzdem komme ich per Fernwartung auf eine der MPI-vernetzten SPS
> *Siemens:* Das sollte so aber nicht gehen... Weisen Sie eine Verbindung zu und übertragen Sie die Netzkonfiguration.
> *Ich:* Aber wenn ich das Multiprojekt mit der alten CPU nehme, kann ich sogar Variablen beobachten.
> *Siemens:* Dafür habe ich jetzt erstmal keine Erklärung



Nach dem Telefonat habe ich dann noch einmal rumprobiert und den Übeltäter gefunden :shock:
Bei dem Umbau der SPS wurde zusätzlich eine CP343-1 lean eingebaut. Da diese noch nicht vernetzt wurde, habe ich die nur in der Hardwarekonfiguration bekannt gemacht. In Netpro habe ich noch keine Verbindung hergestellt. Beim Übersetzen erscheint auch eine Warnung, dass die Baugruppe nicht vernetzt wurde und deswegen ignoriert wird.

Wie ich nun herausgefunden habe ist die CP343 trotzdem die Ursache. Sobald ich die Baugruppe (offline) in der Hardwarekonfiguration lösche, klappt die Fernwartung. Es kommt sogar eine Fehlermeldung, dass der Steckplatz (wo die CP343 gewesen ist) frei ist, wenn ich die Hardwarekonfiguration übersetze. Auch übertragen habe ich nach dem Löschen nichts.

Jetzt hoffe ich, dass der Fehler damit behoben sein wird, wenn die Baugruppe "ordentlich" vernetzt ist...

Der Mann von Siemens konnte mir da jetzt auch keinen Rat mehr geben


----------

